# HELP PLEASE - Any one on here done their own push button starter?



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Guys 

I want to do a push button starter on my car and hope that someone on here can help me, as no one on the UK TT Forum could :-( 

Do you know which wire you need to cut into, to connect to the button? I want to disable the start function with the key so that you turn the key to just before the starting point and then hit the button? 

Any help would be much appreciated and pics would be awesome, or the colour of the wire would do  

Cheers in advance 

Charlie


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats a cool idea. Where are you planning to put the button? I would try the seat heater button spot.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thats a cool idea. Where are you planning to put the button? I would try the seat heater button spot.


 Personally, I have an extra button spot due to mine being MY 2000.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

CharlieTT said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I want to do a push button starter on my car and hope that someone on here can help me, as no one on the UK TT Forum could :-(


 have a read of thgis charlie . 
i'm sure its in there .... 
(you munt pig knuckle dragger )  

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=190237


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

ian c - U.K. said:


> have a read of thgis charlie .
> i'm sure its in there ....
> (you munt pig knuckle dragger )
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=190237


 Unfortunately of no use to me you bitch tit having mofo  as at no point does it give the details I am after  

I am sure it can just be a case of cutting one wire and adding the button in line - I have done it on previous cars before and did it that way with no problems. 

So I guess no one has done it over here then :-( I bought the start button yesterday, it is all metal as I wanted it to look quality rather than have some cheap plastic crap. 

Does anyone know what colour wire I need to cut into? it needs to be the wire that "activates" the starter on the final twist of the key? 

Charlie


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like it time to bust out the trusty old multimeter and go wire hunting. Post up a DIY when you're done so I can do it when I get a TT.


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi there, I did a remote ignition on and start on a mk1 golf before, don't know what detail your are looking for here, but it is quite a simple thing to do... 

If you use the key to switch on the ignition and the button for starting. You would need a relay to close the circuit for the starter once you press the button.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

GTiSurgeon said:


> Hi there, I did a remote ignition on and start on a mk1 golf before, don't know what detail your are looking for here, but it is quite a simple thing to do...
> 
> If you use the key to switch on the ignition and the button for starting. You would need a relay to close the circuit for the starter once you press the button.


 I know it is simple mate as I have done it before on a couple of cars as mentioned, my only issue is knowing which wire it is on the TT. 

Also the switch I have is a "push to make" sort so the connection is only in effect whilst the button is pressed. 

Cheers 

Charlie


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

just start cutting . 
you'll soon find out which one it is . 
any that don't work you can simply twist back together and wrap with sellotape or whatever you have in the house . 
what's the worst that can happen ?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

question- why would you want a push button start? You still need to put the key in...

answer- buy a Bentley manual and use the wiring diagram, if you don't have one I can email you a PDF of the ignition wiring this weekend.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~25376 
http://www.bulldogsecurity.com/bdnew/vehiclewiringdiagrams.asp 

Starter: Red/Black or Blue 
Ignition #1: Black 
Ignition #2: Black/Red 
Constant +12: Red 

^^all located at the ignition switch^^


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

The risk vs reward ratio seems fairly bad here. 

You will still have to put in the key and turn it; then the big pay off is that you get to push a button to start the car. 

To each his own though, have fun.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought this would divide opinion as a concept  

The idea is that it is quite satisfying to have the engine burst into life with the push of a button rather than the key. I have done it before and like it so want to do it again simple as that really - I don't care if others don't "get it"  

Various supercars have them installed and it is just a nice little touch if done right - also I found that you very quickly acclimatise to pushing the button, it could also help security wise as someone else would not know what it was for  

Thanks Doug if you could that would be great buddy  [email protected] 

Thanks Polski Ogier - that makes me think that I need to cut into the red/black or blue wire - which is exactly the info I was after. 

Thanks 

Charlie


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

not just supercars . 
afaik its filtered down from the R8 and s4 etc into the new passat 
good news if you want to fit oem parts


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I dated a girl who's Nissan Altima had push button start, so yes it has filtered wayyyy down.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i meant filtered down within vw/audi , but i know what you mean . 
its fashion . 
like aluminium coloured plastic pieces on dashboards etc


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

BMW Z8 push start :drool:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

In the UK i thought the TT came with the start button as standard..maybe its just the 3.2 that is.. 








Ste


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

That's definitely aftermarket. Looks like they fit the S2k button.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

My girls is250 has the push to start. You have to have the key fob close enough that the ecu recognizes the key, otherwise the button does nothing. She never uses her car key. Good thing, she can never find it in her nightmare o a purse.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

No TT came with a starter button, they are aftermarket


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ah well..suppose i could just live with it. 
Ive not seen any others with the start button in the centre like this..maybe it will start a trend. 
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Who are all these unfamiliar names in this thread. :laugh: 
Welcome newbs and Charlie I think it will be cool to do. Just dont burn your car to the ground:sly:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Who are all these unfamiliar names in this thread. :laugh:
> Welcome newbs and Charlie I think it will be cool to do. Just dont burn your car to the ground:sly:


 
we were all newbees once..play nice or i will set the munt pig on ya.. 
Steve


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I had a little look yesterday and it seems as though to get proper access to the relevant wiring I may need to remove the steering wheel = bugger  

I will update once I have got round to doing it, I have bought the button I will be using and also a key switch that I am going to install and hide away so that it adds to the security of the car. 

The key switch will have the key left in it and will only be used at night and in less than delightful areas. 

Charlie


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I am about to have a crack at this in a minute, one of my friends works at Aston Martin as the chief purchaser and he has acquired me an actual Aston Martin push button starter 

I am so James Bond it hurts :laugh::laugh:

Pics will follow as long as I don't burn my 5h1t down :laugh:

Charlie


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Polski Ogier said:


> http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~25376
> http://www.bulldogsecurity.com/bdnew/vehiclewiringdiagrams.asp
> 
> *Starter: Red/Black or Blue
> ...



Right I have tried cutting all the highlighted wires above and in line switching it, but none of them work :-( the Black/red worked but only when the key was fully turned.

Any ideas anyone as I can't keep cutting the wrong wires :-(

Charlie


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey charlie,

What you could also do is to install a remote receiver box in the car for the ignition whereby you can push the remote button to switch the ignition on (unless you can get your hands on a proximity RF sensor) In doing this you eliminate the use of your key except for disarming the alarm...

So to sum it up, you unlock the car with the key, enter the car push the button on the remote and then to fire up the engine you hit the engine start button.... Just a thought, although I do think that you would need to get the key close to the pickup/sensor for the immobilizer?

Anyway, have fun man!


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> Right I have tried cutting all the highlighted wires above and in line switching it, but none of them work :-( the Black/red worked but only when the key was fully turned.
> 
> Any ideas anyone as I can't keep cutting the wrong wires :-(
> 
> Charlie



Have you tried finding the "fire" wire with a multi meter from the ignition switch itself?


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I now have an Aston Martin DBS push button starter in my car  I fitted it where the hazard switch normally goes for that oem look.

I have tested it and it works perfectly and looks very cool  

I am just going outside to solder it all in for the final fit and then I will take some pictures and post them up for you to offer your opinion on 

Charlie


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

This morning I have done the soldering on the back of the switch so now it is permanently fitted rather than temp.

Everyone seems to go for a red button and despite having a red Aston Martin one too, I thought I would take the understated route on this occasion.

I am delighted with the results and am having to resist starting the engine for no reason  


















VIDEO click on it for vid


Charlie


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

looks like it fits great! i think i would have gone with something more VAG related though.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you still need the key to start it??


----------



## xwright (Jul 22, 2008)

where'd you put your hazard light switch? I guess you could place it near the Ejector Seat button or the Camouflage switch, Q.

Looks clean, I think I might prefer red tho


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great man, glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I questioned the worth of the mod earlier, but that looks NICE!


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

charlieTT

what wire did you end up soldering to the switch to trigger the starter?

you set it up for acc on or full power but no crank?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

CharlieTT said:


> This morning I have done the soldering on the back of the switch so now it is permanently fitted rather than temp.
> 
> Everyone seems to go for a red button and despite having a red Aston Martin one too, I thought I would take the understated route on this occasion.
> 
> ...



Nice work James Bond!


----------

